

Anyone going to OSCON next week? - SwellJoe
http://en.oreilly.com/oscon2009

======
SwellJoe
We'll be there...our first time with a booth at a conference. Would enjoy
running into some HN folks.

We'll have T-shirts (cperciva, I'll hang on to one for you, if you'll be
there, as I hear you like that sort of thing).

------
davidw
A bit far for me, but I highly recommend it. I had a great time at the one I
gave a talk at a few years ago. Of course, PDX in the summer is way better
than SJ, but it's still a good conference.

